# Next Magazine



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Was wondering when the next magazine is going to be produced ???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're just having the design finalised before printing. So should be on door steps very soon!

Nick


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Anybody we know in it?? 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Anybody we know in it??
> 
> Hev x


Could be could be :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Anybody we know in it??
> 
> Hev x


What hope


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i am


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A19 should be on your mats around middle of next week


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great something else to barge out the way when we get home :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Great something else to barge out the way when we get home :lol:


My bin ain't big enough... :lol:

Was a joke before you flame me... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well I've seen the finished article today: I got 1000 mags in my house ready for processing.

It looks mint; well done editor John 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done to all those who contributed - they're in the post


----------

